# Nook or Kindle?



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

any one use either of these? is there a preference because one has an optional memory card.

Do you find you read more? or do you just prefer a real book?


----------



## MarkNH (Apr 1, 2003)

I have a Kindle ( My Christmas present to myself this year) and I love it. Amazing battery life that is in the 3 to 4 weeks between charges so far. Very easy on the eye to read and it lets me carry a lot of references with me. My work often has me traveling and it's so nice to be able to carry a range of texts. Much easier to read than a laptop screen.

Downsides
- No color. For a lot of stuff it doesn't matter but obviously it would be nice to have if it didn't hurt battery life.

- Magazines and Newspapers tend to have much less non text stuff( advertisements and pictures .. ) than the print versions.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I like books, I like the feel of the pages as I turn them, I like the printed word on the paper. I like the smell of books, the inky, papery smell of the written word. I like turning down the top corner of the page when I stop for the night.
I like books, I love giving them to others to read and having them pass the book along, and along, almost like wind surfing...


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I have always loved to read and I love the feel of an ink and paper book. That said, I got a Nook for Christmas and I really like it. 

I love that I can change the size of the print and that I can have a load of books with me and I only have to carry one small device. It's also nice that I can purchase books instantly, from home without a trip to town or paying shipping.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

We got our DD a Kindle and she LOVES it. She reads several books a week (at least), sometimes more than one at a time. We still have tons of books, and she still reads books.. But the Kindle is great too. It has not replaced books for her, and I am sure that she will always have a large collection but the Kindle is great and so handy. She can stick it in her purse to take on bus trips and switch back and forth between numerous books, newspapers, magazines, internet..Now I want one!


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a Nook and chose that over a Kindle for the following reasons:

1. It has a replaceable battery 
2. It can read the standard epub files allowing you to buy from numerous places and not locking you into a specific exclusive format.
3. You can borrow library e-books 
4. It has an expandable memory - using a micro SanDisk
5. It has a touch screen that allows you to swipe it when turning pages and does not force you to use a button. Although Nook has buttons, I find them a distraction.
6. Because of the touch screen, there are no visible buttons on the unit, giving it an attractive design, but better yet - no buttons to clean!

Kindle does offer more free books than Nook - but since I've had the Nook (10 months now) I've downloaded more than 900 free books - and I'm not talking about the public domain ones, either! Just with these books, it's more than paid for itself. 

What I did find though, is an e-reader seems to be more for reading fiction books. The e-ink screen is gray-scale and doesn't do well with color photos. (Yet, if you buy a NookColor, you won't have that problem, but you will also have a backlit screen - something I don't like because of eyestrain.) Also, when reading a book with footnotes, it can be a bit of a pain not being able to look at the bottom of the page for a quick glance. Instead, you have to go to the reference number or letter and then click on that. It takes you to the footnote/reference and then you can go back and begin reading again. I honestly prefer a physical book for nonfiction/reference books. But that is just my personal preference. You can highlight and add notes and bookmark things if you'd like, but I still love a physical book to flip back and forth through.

Although for fiction reading, really - the Nook can't be beat!
HTH


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I got the new Kindle for Christmas and I love it! I've only played with one other e-reader, the Nook Color and didn't like it because of the backlit screen and poor battery life.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Kindle, bought it for myself for my birthday last Nov. Didn't like the back-lit screen of the Nook, but mostly it was the short battery life that didn't sparkle with me.

I have always loved paper books, and I wasn't sure a Kindle would work for me. Have to say I was wrong! Absolutely LOVE my Kindle! My kids do a lot of after school activities and its nice to be able to pull out my Kindle and read to pass the time. If I finish one book there's no need to have a second paperback in my purse, I can just pull up the next book on my Kindle list and have at it. 

Hate that I can't borrow books from the library on it thou, that's a huge drawback. But other than that I have to say it was a good decision for me.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got the kindle for Christmas and I like it much more than I thought I would. Very easy to learn to use,great battery life and holds lots of books.


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

I am also toying with the idea of getting an e-reader and I'm leaning towards a Kindle but was wondering if anyone out there could answer a few questions for me...
I know you can't borrow books from the library with the Kindle but was wondering how that works. Is there a cost? How long can you borrow a book for?
Are there reference type books available? I'm a nurse, it would be nice to have reference material available as I always seem to be looking things up.
Is there internet availability on either the Nook or the Kindle (even if it's just simple things like facebook and e-mail)?


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm quite experienced with desktop and laptop computers. I'm not yet personally familiar with e-readers - have seen people using them, in certain environments, but haven't looked at them close-up in action, to determine certain practical advantages/disadvantages.

I have a fairly recent MacBook laptop, and I find it does not serve me so well in bright sunlight (the screen tends to look washed out). If I'm using it outdoors, I find substantial shade makes the screen appear more readable. With a book you _can_ be outdoors and read in the shade _or_ in the sun. So I need to ask...

With an e-reader, can you read in sunlight, or does the screen (as with an ordinary computer) not compete well with the sunlight?

I'm a book lover from way back, and I doubt that'll change. But I understand what some of the advantages of an e-reader may be.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a color nook and I love it! I didn't really look at the Kindle when I got it because our library didn't have books for the Kindle. They have since started offering books for the kindle as well as the nook. It is 20 miles to the library, this alone will pay for the nook.
You can use the color nook online to check email or surf the web, and many nook books can be lent to others.
I haven't noticed any problems with the back lit screen and I do like the color for magazines, kids books and pictures.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a Kindle and since it is not backlit, it does just fine in bright light. The web browsing feature is rather limited, but you can do it. I checked my e-mail on it while I was away one time and forgot to take my netbook. Is was OK but more cumrbersome. And it is now possible to borrow library books on it. 
A new colour Kindle is coming out in late November, but the battery life will be measured in hours, not weeks like the B/W one. But it will have a larger screen and better web browsing ability.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a Nook AND a Kindle. I like the Kindle more and use it about 98% of the time. To me, the Kindle is easier to stick in a purse, easier to turn pages...sometimes I "swipe" on the Nook and have to do it SEVERAL times for a page to turn...easier/more comfortable to hold. I find with the Nook, it just about ALWAYS has to be charged before I take it somewhere, or I get somewhere and find that nope, only get to read for two minutes before it dies! Seems the Kindle is ALWAYS ready to read.

I'd buy another Kindle in a heartbeat.

Mon


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> I have a Nook AND a Kindle. I like the Kindle more and use it about 98% of the time. To me, the Kindle is easier to stick in a purse, easier to turn pages...sometimes I "swipe" on the Nook and have to do it SEVERAL times for a page to turn...easier/more comfortable to hold. I find with the Nook, it just about ALWAYS has to be charged before I take it somewhere, or I get somewhere and find that nope, only get to read for two minutes before it dies! Seems the Kindle is ALWAYS ready to read.
> 
> I'd buy another Kindle in a heartbeat.


And are you saying, in answer to my question, you _can_ read a book out in pretty bright sun on the Kindle, just as you can with an ink-on-paper book?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Joel_BC said:


> And are you saying, in answer to my question, you _can_ read a book out in pretty bright sun on the Kindle, just as you can with an ink-on-paper book?


You bettcha! I was in Florida last Christmas, sitting on a peir, watching the water and reading my Kindle. People would come by and say, "Can you read it out in the sun?" and I'd show it to them.

Mon


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

The reason you can read in the sunlight on a Kindle is because it's the e-ink technology. You can read in the sunlight on the Nooks but not as easy on the NookColor. That's also the reason for the shorter battery life on the NookColor. The Kindle Fire will have a shorter battery life for that same reason.

A reason to choose the NookColor over any of the other e-readers is that you can Root the NookColor. Once you do that you will have a 7" tablet computer running Android Honeycomb, and not just an ereader.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I was planning on going with the Kindle for 2 reasons, #1 Amazon will more than likely be around longer than the Nook, and #2 because I have MY OWN BOOK coming out soon, (Nov. 22) but because I also needed a HD Cam-corder & a digital camera I wound up getting the samsung Galexy TAB 10.1 It's more money, but I needed those other things anyway... (for my book deal it's got most of my farm stories I've shared here on HT and some other filler stuff.) It's being published by www.knuckeldownpress.com


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

After procrastinating for almost a year, I finally got myself a Kindle and now don't know why I was so reluctant. Yes, I'm technology illiterate but I got it up and running and was reading a book within a couple of hours of receiving it. I still don't know what all the buttons *do* and have to figure out how to catalog my books by type and author so I can find them easier, but I am enjoying it.

The library is adding Kindle to their program and that will be a definite advantage to me as well, since I'm 20 miles from town. I won't give up the books I already have, for one thing many of my older 'favorites' that I keep to re-read are not available on Kindle and may not ever be, but it is certainly going to help the "where can I put another bookshelf" problem.


----------



## jotobo (Nov 14, 2011)

If you have a Kindle and want to read books that are in the .epub file format you can download a program called "Calibre". It is a program similar to iTunes, but for books. It will allow you to manage the books just like you can with music in iTunes.

But what it will also do is convert any other ebook format into Amazons .MOBI format.

http://calibre-ebook.com/

So all the books that you have that are in .epub or PDF can now be converted over to .MOBI and read on your Kindle.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Amazon now loans kindle books to amazon prime members. I saw the advertisement on their pg the other day. Prime membership comes to being less the $7 a month so I don't think it is a bad deal. Makes me want a kindle now!


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

> So all the books that you have that are in .epub or PDF can now be converted over to .MOBI and read on your Kindle.


Ummm... that's not entirely true. Any book you purchase that is DRM protected cannot be converted. Be careful, because many of the books you buy have it.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I finally did it! I purchase a Nook tablet. I'm still trying to work out all the ins and outs but so far I love it! I can even get to this site with it, although I'm not to proficient in using it as a keyboard. Tonight I'm hoping to download my first library book. Wish me luck!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

jcatblum said:


> Amazon now loans kindle books to amazon prime members. I saw the advertisement on their pg the other day. Prime membership comes to being less the $7 a month so I don't think it is a bad deal. Makes me want a kindle now!


I didn't read it carefully but I don't think all of the Kindle books are available as loans to Prime members, just some specific titles which are listed (and may change from month to month) ... also I believe there is a limit per month as well.

May be wrong on this ... as I said, didn't read too carefully as I do not have a Prime membership and haven't worked through all the 'free' titles on Amazon yet!

Edited to add: I went to the website and read the basic info and it appears the way I'm reading it that the limit may be one book a month.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

tweezle said:


> Ummm... that's not entirely true. Any book you purchase that is DRM protected cannot be converted. Be careful, because many of the books you buy have it.


 UMMMMMMMMMMMMM, Yes they can be converted. Done hundreds.. Just don't give them to anyone


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

Ah,Po boy. I stand corrected... there are ways


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

MSN reports in their money forum that Barnes and Noble are one of the 3 big corporations that are probably next to fail. Too much retail space, e-readers/e-retail and lack of readers. They are trying to sell off nook or partner up but a newspaper is going in with them. We know the finiancial state of the papers. I would hope that Nook doesn't go the way of the Beta vcr.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I keep reading about not being able to borrow books with a kindle but I don't think that's the case anymore. I don't do it because I don't go to the library. 

I love my kindle. I like the dictionary feature. I like being able to change the font and turn the page without moving a finger (just pressing it). I have a couple covers for it which makes it kind of "booklike" but I only use them for protection. 

I use a small headlamp when reading mine, just like I do when I read books.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We are in love with our Kindle Fire.

Our library is slowly building their supply of Kindle books.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

margoC said:


> I keep reading about not being able to borrow books with a kindle but I don't think that's the case anymore. I don't do it because I don't go to the library.


I download books to my Kindle from the library from home. That, plus the free and $.99 books available from Amazon have not only kept me in new books to read for the 3 months I've had the Kindle ... I actually can't keep up with them. I am developing a "to be read" virtual stack for the first time in my life.

A friend of mine has a clip on reading light that clips to her Kindle cover and can read anywhere, including at night in a motel when she's traveling with someone and the other person's asleep.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I started by downloading the kindle and nook programs to my laptop and using them that way.

I was leaning toward the nook tablet because some family members got nook readers, although I like the kindle fire. However, we ended up just getting a tablet instead and I downloaded both apps to it. Now I can read from both!

I am preferring the kindle to the nook for one main reason - all the FREE books you can download. There a very few free books with the nook.


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

I since I had posted my reply on the reasons we purchased a Nook, Amazon has partnered with many authors getting exclusive rights and their offers of free books are amazing! B&N cannot (or possibly will not) compete with that. Personally, I don't like being locked into a specific format/supplier, but between the special Kindle offers (if you allow advertising on your Kindle) and all the free books, it might well be worth looking at!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

bluemoonluck said:


> I have a Kindle, ....................
> Hate that I can't borrow books from the library on it thou, that's a huge drawback. But other than that I have to say it was a good decision for me.


I can borrow books from my library onto my Kindle. Check with your library and see if they are part of this system or if they plan to join. It is connected through:

http://reads.lib.overdrive.com/517C0D25-645C-4C42-8BCE-8734D3519480/10/391/en/Default.htm

I really like my Kindle, it is small enough to tuck into my purse for those long mornings at the doctor's office!


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I have a Kindle 3g and love it! My FIL has a Nook color and I have used it a little while visiting them before I bought my Kindle. I didn't really care for it. I thought the screen on the nook was harder on my eyes when reading for a long period of time. Also don't care for the touch screen. I rarely get tired eyes when reading on my kindle. Love all the freebie books that are available. I read on my kindle every day.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have only had my Kindle for a week and have already read several books (not saying how many lol). I like that the print can be made big, the screen does not glare and is very easy to read. I did get the 3g but did not get the touch screen- I am too touchy a person! Really enjoying it and it is just as easy (maybe easier) on my eyes than a regular larger print book.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Speaking of Calibre, I found a free e-book at B&N and was able to convert it to Kindle (mobi) format


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> I have only had my Kindle for a week and have already read several books (not saying how many lol). I like that the print can be made big, the screen does not glare and is very easy to read.


I have really enjoyed mine as well, for the same reasons. But it's amazing how quick I have actually generated a TBR virtual stack that keeps creeping higher. I have never had books I had not yet read for more than 2 weeks or so pre-Kindle ... I now have something like 15 ... and growing. It doesn't help that I'm on a couple of FB pages and a book forum where people make a point of finding interesting free or $.99 books and posting them!

And like you, I'm not admitting how many books I've read on the Kindle since I've had it.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought a nook color and did the Android conversion on it (it let's you run it as an android tablet). I can read everything on it as I have downloaded the kindle reader. I'm loving it-even if B&N does go out of business, I'll still have lots to read (including Kindle).


----------



## ChickenMiss (Jan 21, 2012)

I got a black and white Kindle for Christmas without the keypad. Now I wish I'd opted for the one with the keypad built in. I'm enjoying my Kindle so far. I mean, it's not superior to a regular book but I like that I can keep an entire library with me on such a small device. Currently I'm reading Ulysses S. Grant's memoirs which I wouldn't have been able to find easily (or cheaply I'm sure!) had there not been a free Kindle download available.

I like that Kindle is linked to Amazon rather than Barnes and Noble like the Nook.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought my first kindle a wifi version with part of our tax refund last March. I had not really learned very much on how to use it when the on off switch stopped working about a week latter. Since it was that new I returned to the place of purchase who will only give you a store credit. I upgraded to the 3g model since I had that credit I also bought the *M Edge case *for it at that time, so the kindle complete with the screen film fits in snugly. I have up loaded a bunch of books on it from many different places and was informed not long ago that our public library has books for kindle E readers too.
I took mine out in the deer blind with me every day with temps running from the 20F range to the 50F range. Battery life in those temps was still about two weeks of every day use. You also get a warning the battery is getting low so you can charge it before it stops working. Also like all the books I used to buy at the library I can save every book I down load in the arcives and go back to reread them as my heart disires.
My Kindle sort of locked up on me and the support was out standing. We first down loaded the updates to our dial up computer about 6 hours. After that 6 hours the fellow called me and walked me thru cleaning out the old DATA and up loading the up dates. A week latter he called me back to see how it was working and just yesterday again called (about 2 months latter.) and asked if I was still happy with the kindle.
We went halves with our daughter and son in law and bought our grand daughter a Kindle touch for christmas. This young lady was fast cleaning out the public libaray of books to read. She read the Earigon series of books in just a couple of days. So the kindle has saved her parents & grandparents a ton of money keeping her supplied with books since she has discovered a bunch of free books just at amazon. I found that in the early dark mornings and late dark evenings in the deer blind I could not read soince the kindle is not back lit. I asked for the M Edge book lite (Eluminator) for my birthday. I got one and it is really nice. Slips in the pocket of the case made for just that. Has 3 brightness levels and is a touch on and off as well as slecting the brightness also is adjustable for that perfect light. Not sure of the battery life on it just yet.
While at Barnes and Noble after chrismas to use my gift card I listened to a young lady selling the nook. I really had to bite my cheek to stop from telling the people how much longer battery life was with the kindle.
3000 books are a bunch of books.

 Al


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have the Nook Tablet and your right!-The battery life stinks! I know it's suppose to go 10 days with the Wi-Fi off but so many of the features need Wi-Fi. I do still love it but I charge it everyday. Of course I do more then reading. I listen to internet radio for hours every day any go to sleep with a Netflix movie running. The battery is generally down to 35% by morning.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

My wife gave me a Kindle a few months ago. I didn't really know what to expect but I like mine. The "E-Ink" of the Kindle is a lot easier on the eyes than other "back-lighted" readers.

I thought I wouldn't like holding it since it's thin and light; however, if you get a good cover (case) for it, it feels just like a paperback. 

My favorite thing about e-readers? I was in line at a coffee shop a few months ago and overheard a conversation about a book that several people liked. Two minutes later, I was reading it...


----------

